# Habe dauernd daten traffic an mein A-DSL



## Magi (10. April 2005)

Hi,
habe gestern mein PC formatiert und XP Home drauf gemacht, seit dem will mein PC immer beim Start ins Internet gehen. Dann steht da.." ein programm .... cstrike.owiz.org ..." und andere sachen wollens ins netzt. Dann hab ich bemerkt das mein PC die ganze zeit irgendwas auf vole pulle am Uploaden ist. ausserdem so nach 4minuten nach dem PC start funktionieren die internetseiten nur gaaaanz langsam. hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen. ciao
Magi

Win XP home
Athlon XP 3200+
1und1 A-DSL


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Hoert sich nach 'nem Virus/Wurm/Trojaner an.


----------



## Gudy (10. April 2005)

würd ich auch sagen, wie ist denn die systemleistung selber dann?

benutz mal programme wie spybot....


----------



## Magi (10. April 2005)

ja hab schon mit spybot nach virus gesucht, kamen  aber nur so kleinigkeiten raus, hab sie alle weggemacht, problem is aber immernoch da.
hab ma 3 screenshots die ich eben gemacht hab...
(1280x1024)

http://img96.exs.cx/img96/4333/bild7ve.jpg

http://img96.exs.cx/img96/5601/bild22lj.jpg

http://img96.exs.cx/img96/4756/bild35pi.jpg


----------



## Gudy (10. April 2005)

stell erstmal deine firwall so ein das nix mehr "kontakt" nach draussen aufnehmen kann und gibt dann erstmal nur den Browser frei.....


----------



## Magi (10. April 2005)

systemleistung ist gut, immer so um die 4 - 10%.

hab da was mit firewall eingestellt. kenn mich damit aber nich so aus.
screen is dabei...
http://img121.exs.cx/img121/3168/bild4448bz.jpg
oder sol ich nochmal formatieren? hab eh im moment nix auf m rechner drauf. die probleme sind immernoch da.


----------



## Magi (10. April 2005)

aha, ich komm der sache schon etwas auf der spur. hatte ebend voll die uploads obwohl nur internet an war ohne Browser oder sonst was, dann hab ich ma
"Alt Gr+Strg+Entf" gedrückt und am "Windows Task-Manager" geguckt. paar sachen davon hab ich gelöscht(beendet) dannach war ruhe mit den uploads.

http://img11.exs.cx/img11/7609/bild3pi.jpg


----------



## Magi (10. April 2005)

problem beseitigt. "HWCLOCK.exe" war schuld dran, habs jetzt immer ganz aus und uploads ohne grund gibts nich mehr. also bis jetzt zumindest.. hoffe es bleibt so. DANKE


----------



## Christoph1972 (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe die gleichen Problem. Ich konnte das Problem schon leicht verbessern, bei mir war eine Firewall.exe schuld. Aber das Prob ist noch nicht ganz behoben, ich musste feststellen das bei mir auch die hwclock.exe mitläuft. Nur was sind das für Dateien, kennt die wer? Bei der Suche nach der Firewall.exe konnte ich im Netzt auch nichts finden. Deinstallieren konnte ich diese Datei auch nicht, da sie über die normale Windowssuche nicht auffindbar ist. Ich muss jetzt immer nach dem booten das Programm über den Taskmanager abbrechen, was mich ziemlich nervt.  

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## gorim (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

hast Du bei der Suche auch die Erweiterten Optionen eingeschaltet? Bei mir gibt es weder eine hwclock.exe noch eine firewall.exe. Benutze XPSP1.

Versuche mit _msconfig.exe_ über Systemstart herauszufinden, wo diese firewall.exe gestartet wird und dann lösche den Eintrag und die Datei von der Festplatte.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Magi (17. April 2005)

also ich bin auf "Start -> Ausführen" gegangen und hab msconfig eingegeben. dann öffnet sich ein fenster mit dem namen "Systemconfigurationsprogramm", guck dann mal beu Systemstart ob da eine HWCLOCK.exe drinnsteht und dann ausschalten. wenn nicht auch egal. dannach gehste zu "Dienste" und dort musst du "Hardwere Clock Driver" auschalten(Beenden). Aber leider kann ich dir nicht mit der Firewall helfen, hab davon 0 ahnung.
http://img239.echo.cx/my.php?image=18fb.jpg 
(screenshot)
http://img239.echo.cx/img239/1313/18fb.jpghttp://img239.echo.cx/img239/1313/18fb.th.jpg


----------



## Magi (17. April 2005)

aha, hab grad was mit ner Firewall gefunden.

screenshot
http://img239.echo.cx/img239/2071/18ig.jpg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Ich wuerde sagen Du schaust in der falschen Abteilung.
Guck mal nicht bei "Dienste" sondern bei "Systemstart"


----------



## gorim (17. April 2005)

Hatte auch eher an den Systemstart gedacht, aber dieser Hardware Clock Driver kommt bei mir nicht vor. Am besten über Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Dienste deaktivieren. Dort steht auch der Pfad zur exe, kannst Du dann auch gleich löschen. 

Um den kompletten Dienst zu entfernen mußt Du in der Registry einen Eintrag löschen bei HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentcontrolSet\Services\xyz. Leider stimmt der Name hier nicht immer mit den Namen bei den Diensten überein. Am besten über die hwclock.exe suchen und den kompletten Eintrag löschen. Aber Vorsicht, wenns der Falsche ist, dann ist evtl. Dein Windows hinüber.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## kjh (19. April 2005)

xpantispy verwenden! Da kann man immerhin schon mal netsend ausstellen...

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13002949.html


----------

